# Jerkbait selbstgemacht



## Baddy89 (4. Mai 2006)

*Baddys erste Schritte zum eigenen Jerk *

*Soo...da ich knapp bei Kasse bin, habe ich nun vor auch einige Köder selbst zu bauen.*

*Als Anleitung nehme ich mir dazu die Seite **www.lurebuilding.nl** . Echt eine tolle Page !*

*Ich habe vor, das folgende Modell zu machen: *

*http://lurebuilding.nl/engjerkbaits7inchglider.html*

*Soweit vom Holz ist alles klar und auch wie ich ihn baue.*
*Aber wie schaut es aus mit den Augen, den Rasseln, der Bebleiung und dem Lackieren und Lack gegen Wasser ?*

*Sind ne Menge Fragen und ich weiß, das war alles schonmal ähnlich da, aber ich fand einfach nix passendes.*

*Hoffe auf Hilfe von euch Profis, denn spätestens bis zum 31.5. müssen die fertig sein *


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Ok. Fangen wir langsam an 

Kann ich den Köder mit normalem Holzlack und der Airbrushpistole besprühen ?


----------



## ollidi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Tests mit selberbauen gemacht und es macht auch wirklich Spass. :m
Allerdings bin ich völlig ohne Anleitung vorgegangen, indem ich mir einfach die Umrisse eines fertigen Jerks auf ein Stück holz aufgezeichnet habe und dann mit Säge, Raspel und Feile so weit bearbeitet habe, bis er mir gepasst hat. Dann habe ich mit einem Dremel auf der Unterseite ein paar Schlitze reingefräst, diese mit Bleischrot gefüllt und mit einer Mischung aus Holzleim und Sägespänen zugeklebt. Dann die Ösen für Haken und Vorfach (Baumarkt) reingeschraubt und anschliessend in Wasserfester Holzlasur eingetaucht.
Nach dem Trockenen habe ich das Ding einfach mit Autolack aus der Dose schwarz angesprüht. Keine Augen und nix drauf.
Am Montag (Raubfischsaison offen   ) bin ich dann zum Teich und habe ein paar Testwürfe gemacht. Ich war wirklich begeistert. Er hat dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche geschwebt und beim Schlagen ist er sauber nach links und rechts ausgebrochen. Die Krönung war ein untermassiger Hecht, der da wie wild drauf losgegangen ist. #6 
Mitlerweile habe ich mir noch ein paar mehr zurechtgebastelt. Wenn ich es mal schaffen sollte, stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder rein. Das wird aber nix vor kommender Woche.


----------



## muddyliz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Noch 2 Tipps zu dem anvisierten Modell:
1) Achte darauf, dass der Schwanzbereich nicht zu dünn wird, damit die Schrauböse auch hält. Und auf jeden Fall die Löcher für die Schraubösen vorbohren.
2) Wenn du die vordere Schrauböse nicht von vorn sondern von oben (über dem letzten Drittel des Auges) einschraubst, bekommst du einen Jerk, der bei Zug abtaucht. Und bei kontinuierlichem Einholen wobbelt er etwas.


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Ok. Danke.
Ich will erstmal Glider machen.
Da muss ich ja keine Bleie reinmachen?

Stelle mir das so vor.

Das Teil wird ausgesägt, geraspelt,gefeilt,geschmirkelt und wenn es die Form hat, dann schraube ich die Ösen in vorgebohrte Löcher ein.
Danach wird er in Farbe getaucht (Grundierung).
Ist das fertig, kommt nochn Muster rauf und danach kommt er in Bootslack?

Ist das alles so korrekt ? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich Augen her und wie lange muss der Jerkbait im Bootslack liegen?

Werde morgen anfangen und ne Menge Bilder meiner Arbeit reinstellen.

Gruß Baddy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63688

hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511

hier:
http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&new_topic=36

hier:
http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Koederbau_Teil1.html

hier:
http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Koederbau_Augen.html

und hier:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Jerkbaitbau2.html

Hier findest Du auch noch interessante Informationen, allerdings in englisch:
http://tackleunderground.com/

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir ein wenig weiter. #h


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Danke für die Mühe, aber die habe ich alle schon weitestgehend durch und helfen mir nicht ríchtig weiter.
Sind überall viele,viele Meinungen und diverse Vorschläge.
Aber ich hätte gerne darauf die Antwort:

_Ok. Danke.
Ich will erstmal Glider machen.
Da muss ich ja keine Bleie reinmachen?

Stelle mir das so vor.

Das Teil wird ausgesägt, geraspelt,gefeilt,geschmirkelt und wenn es die Form hat, dann schraube ich die Ösen in vorgebohrte Löcher ein.
Danach wird er in Farbe getaucht (Grundierung).
Ist das fertig, kommt nochn Muster rauf und danach kommt er in Bootslack?

Ist das alles so korrekt ? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich Augen her und wie lange muss der Jerkbait im Bootslack liegen?

Werde morgen anfangen und ne Menge Bilder meiner Arbeit reinstellen._

_Is net bös gemeint und bin auch wirklich nicht foul zu suchen, habe schon etliche Seiten durchforstet._
_Ok, das mit Bootslack habe ich 2-3 mal einlegen gehört. Aber wie lange?_

_Also sagt bitte Bescheid, ob meine oben genannte Vorgehensweise stimmt _


----------



## SchwalmAngler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Ich würde da keinen Bootslack nehmen, sondern Epoxidharz.
Das Epoxi bekommst Du hier:

http://klebstoff-profi.de/

Die beiden Komponenten jeweils zusammenmischen, etwas härten lassen und dann, wenn das Harz schön zähflüssig ist mit einem kleinen Schwamm schön dick auftragen. Davon dann drei Schichten.

Der Hecht der sich über meinen Jerk gestern hergemacht hat, hat das Epoxy nicht mal angekratzt.

Bevor Du Dich ans Bemalen und Lakieren machst, bleie den Köder erst noch richtig aus und das mit Sprengringen und Drillingen dran.


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Hmm...auch ein Glider muss ausgebleit werden?
Wenn ja, wie ? Bitte um Antworten oder Links...aber bitte genaue Links und nicht ein Link zu nem Thread von Millionen von Seiten.

Danke 

Dieser Exposy Harz beeinträchtigt also nicht den Lauf ?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Natürlich muss ein Glider auch ausgebleit werden.
Am besten Du bohrst zwei Löcher (vorn und hinten) und stopfst dort Bleie rein. Dann verschließt Du die Löcher mit irgend etwas (z.B. Gummi oder Holz Prfopfen) profesorisch und testest (mit Drillingen und Sprengringen) wie der Köder in einem Eimer Wasser liegt, schwebt oder sinkt - je nachdem. 

Zum Ausbleien schau mal hier, da ist das mit Bild erklärt:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Jerkbaitbau2.html

Der Köder sollte möglichst gerade sinken oder im Wasser liegen. Wenn er mit dem Schwanzende nach unten liegt oder mit dem Kopfende ist das auch nicht schlimm, er bekommt dann halt einen anderen Lauf. Ich habe mir welche gebaut, die drehen sich z.B. beim Schlagen (je nach feste des Schlages) fast auf die Seite.


Die Löcher kannst Du hinterher mit etwas Holz und Epoxy verkleben bzw. verschließen.

Das Epoxy beeinflußt die Laufeigenschaft nicht. Im Gegenteil, nach mehreren Schichten hast Du eine richtig schöne, glatte Oberfläche.


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Danke für den Link! Die bis dato beste Page für mich.
Gepaart mit den genialen Vorlagen von www.lurebuilding.nl

Vielen Dank.

Morgen geht es los 

Nun noch eine Frage. Was kostet dieses Epoxidharz ungefähr?

Will später ins Bauhaus oder zu Hornbach gehen.


----------



## muddyliz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Sieh mal auf meiner Homepage nach, da findest du ne genaue Bauanleitung für nen Jerk mit Rassel: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm#jerk


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh mal auf meiner Homepage nach, da findest du ne genaue Bauanleitung für nen Jerk mit Rassel: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm#jerk


 
Hi,
sorry, aber deine Anleitung scheint für einen unbegabten Menschen wie mich zu kompliziert.
Wenn ich deine lese, bleiben da bei mir viele Fragen offen.
Ist nicht böse gemeint und liegt wahrscheinlich an mir. 
Finde es klasse, wenn Leute solche geilen Anleitungen posten und immer daran arbeiten.

Danke.

So nun zu meinem neuen Problem 
War eben einkaufen...habe für 7,95 € UHU plus endfest 300 kg gekauft.

Das sind 2 kleine Tuben, einmal Härter, einmal Binder.
Wie lange reichen die ? Kriege ich damit überhaupt einen Fisch fertig ?
Wollte es zum fixieren der Ösen und zum Auftragen auf dem gesamten Fisch, zwecks glatte Oberfläche und Wasserdichtheit benutzen.
Also ... reichen die Tuben für einen Bait ?

Danke

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/7979/pict11254vp.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

nicht nur für 1 jerkbait wird er reichen , aber bedenke er muss durchtrocknen mindestens 24 std nach auftrag von Epoxid


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Danke euch 
Und sorry für die vielen teilweise für euch wohl dummen Fragen..#q

Nun bleibt noch eine offen.

Wo bekomme ich die Augen her ? Und wie befestige ich sie ? Sekundenkleber ?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Die Augen gibts entweder im Bastlladen, bei lureparts.nl oder Du malst sie auf oder machst sie auf sonst irgend eine Art und Weise selbst, so z.B.:

http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Koederbau_Augen.html

Zum Aufkleben reicht Uhu, Da kommt hinterher ja sowieso noch Epxy drüber.


----------



## holle (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

feine sache, wieder einer angesteckt 

zu den augen:
im bastelladen selbstklebende holografische glitzerfolie holen, augen ausschneiden, aufkleben, mit acryl-lack die pupille auftupfen und fertsch...

was den glider angeht: wenn er gliden soll, dann sollte das gewicht der länge nach am bauch verteilt sein. wenn er zickzacken soll, eine bohrung von unten nach oben in den kopfbereich und eine selbige in den hinteren bereich. dann die gewünschte menge blei reingiessen und mit spachtel verschliessen.

habe letztens auch einige holz-jerks gemacht. läuft super mit dem blei in die löcher giessen. wenns zuviel ist (merkst du beim probewassern) setzt du einen bohrer auf die öffnung inder das blei in einer stange eingegossen ist und bohrst es einfach wieder heraus bis es die gewünschte wasserlage erreicht.

werde dann mal fotos reinstellen... 


http://derholg.twoday.net/


grüsse, holle


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Hi,
habe nun den Holzjerkrohling soweit fertig! Echt klasse deine Arbeit holle, so nebenbei.

Also der liegt schräg im Wasser, da er nicht zu 100% gerade ist, aber als ich meinen Original Big Buffalo getestet habe, sah ich, dass dieser ebenfalls schräg im Wasser liegt.
Ist das nicht weiter schlimm ?


----------



## holle (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

bei kleinen jerks ist kopf- oder schwanzlastigkeit nicht so schlimm. bei grösseren eher schon weil es da mehr auffällt und die angriffsflächen anders ausfallen. 
da du ja einen glider haben willst sollte er schon relativ gerade oder leicht schwanzlastig im wasser liegen. durch die spinnstange oder das stahlvorfach wird ja auch noch bisschen kopflastiges gewicht zugefügt...


hier mal meine jüngsten holz-teile>

der koi und der blau-silberne sind noch nicht lackiert


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Echt klasse Holle !
Ich meine , dass meiner aber links zur Seite hängt, also nicht kopf- oder schwanzlastig.


Wie bemalst du deine Köder ? Mit Airbrush ?

Ich werde morgen mit feinen Pinseln anfangen und habe da Vorstellungen.

Will die Grunfarbe dunkelgrün wählen (schönes dreckiges Grün  ) und schwarze Streifen auf die Seiten malen.

Das wird mit Pinsel funzen oder ?

Und dein Vorschlag mit dem Blei und Spachteln...ich mach zum Schluss Exposid drauf, das hält auch oder?

Danke dir.

Gruß Baddy


----------



## Lachsy (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

oft richtet er sich wieder grade wenn du die drillinge dranhast. habe ich bei meinen schon erlebt 

holger, der Koi sieht klasse aus !!!!!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Danke , werde das berücksichtigen.
Benutzt ihr Airbrush ? Oder geht das auch mit Pinsel?

Und der Exposidharz, kann man da ganz wenig anmischen um ein Loch zu füllen oder muss man da immer etwas mehr verarbeiten ?


----------



## Lachsy (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

sicher kannste wenig anmischen , denk an das mischverhältnis........sonst kann es tage dauern bis es durchhärtet oder auch garnicht .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Oke. Danke.
Werde übrigens deinen Tipp mit den Tesaaugen berücksichtigen


----------



## holle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

seitlich schräg ist nicht so gut, aber auch probierenswert da er dann durch die schräglage einen kranken fisch imitiert. aber mit gliden wird da eher nichts... hechte stehen auf gelb, rot, orange und hellgrün. halte die farben eher hell, und einen orangen bauch mit schwarzen oder roten punkten an maul bauch (öse) schwanz, dann klappt das. 

ich airbrushe, stimmt. 

mit einem dicken, feinhaarigen pinsel den du mit der schere gerade schneidest kannst du schöne effekte tupfen die fast wie airbrush aussehen. erst die hellen farben und zum schluss die dunkleren effekte...
hier mal der eigenbau-galerie-link von barsch-alarm wo einige geile teile von uns köderbauern zu sehen sind. > http://www.barschalarm.de/index.php?name=coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=89

da kannst du dir farbliche und formliche inspiration holen. 

und was optimaleres als 2-komponenten-epoxid-beschichtungs-harz gibts meiner meinung nach für diesen zweck eigentlich garnicht. :q 


na dann, viel spass noch und dicke fische #6

@ lachsy

danke 

mal schauen ob er fängt... aber bei den farben denke ich das schon...


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Hi,
danke euch allen 

Also ich grundiere dann den Jerk, und danach mit normalem Holzlack die Grundfarbe draufmachen. Kann ich dann mit normalem Holzlack weitermalen ?


----------



## shittakind (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Holzlack ist ein bisschen unspezifisch. Aber generell ist es kein Problem einen 1K-Lack auf ein 2K-Lack system aufzutragen, da:

1. das 2k-Lack system chemisch beständig ist
2. das 2k-Lack system härter als das 1k-system ist (und das ist gut!)


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Mit normalem Holzlack sollte es auch gehen.

Ich nehme zum Sprühen normale Sprühdosen die es im Autozubehörhandel oder im Baumarkt gibt. Zm Bemalen habe ich mir Probepackungen von normaler Wandfarbe genommen. 

Bei denen hier ist das Silber und das Gold, sowie das Rot unten und das Schwarz oben mit Prühdosen aufgesprüht und das Schwarz mit dem Pinsel aufgetupft. 







Den Hechten scheint es zu gefallen denn auf den unteren hatte ich am Do. diesen hier gefangen:






Die Farben bzw. dein Holzlack welchen Du nehmen möchtest wird ja letztendlich noch durch das Epoxid geschützt und das hatte obiger Hecht bei meinem Jerk noch nicht einmal angekratzt.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Mit normalem Holzlack sollte es auch gehen.
> 
> Ich nehme zum Sprühen normale Sprühdosen die es im Autozubehörhandel oder im Baumarkt gibt. Zm Bemalen habe ich mir Probepackungen von normaler Wandfarbe genommen.
> 
> ...


 
Na dann Petri Heil !
Es gilt ja: Wer fängt hat Recht 

Hmm...bin nun beim Bebleien des Jerks...das wird schwer, denn hinten kann ich ja nicht tief bohren, da er ja relativ dünn ist. Reicht das Blei, welches da reinkommt ?


----------



## shittakind (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

müsste reichen: 
hinten dünn => hinten wenig auftrieb, dh. wenig blei nötig. Ausserdem ist hinten ja meist ein Drilling, der bringt nochmal zusätzlich masse. ansonsten viele kleiner löcher von hinten nach vorne bohren und auffüllen, bis es passt!

@schwalmangler: wahnsinss fisch!


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Danke.
Ich überlege grade, ob ich das alles mit alten Schrotbleien auffüllen soll.
Sind zur Genüge da und ich hätte gleichzeitig Rasseln.
Geht das ?


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

So, hier mal Bilder, wie weit ich jetzt bin.
Es fehlt noch Blei, Farbe und Exposid. Dann isser fertig.

http://img358.*ih.us/img358/3328/pict11316ok.jpg


http://img60.*ih.us/img60/9159/pict11328sz.jpghttp://img60.*ih.us/img60/9159/pict11328sz.jpg


P.S.: Ich weiß, schlimmer Hintergrund, aber ich blieb lieber im Garten


----------



## holle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

von der seite sieht er richtig gut aus. ganz schön fetter kumpel, da hättest du schon fast zwei draus machen können. 
für meine innere hydrodynamik sieht er noch etwas zu breit und eckig aus. ich würde ihn noch ein bisschen runder schleifen. das heisst, einfach die ecken wegnehmen und gegebenenfalls auch noch etwas dünner machen. er sollte auch von unten eine schöne fischige silouette haben. vom maul her schmal, dann dicker am bauch und zum schwanzende hin wieder schmaler.

aber ansonsten eine schöne form... 

was die schrotbleie angeht, ist eine schöne idee. nur sobald du sie einleimst klappert nichts mehr. da brauchst du noch einen kleinen deckel der die losen bleie vorm verkleben mit dem leim schützt. habe mal sowas probiert und zum verschliessen der klapperkammer einen reisszweckenkopf auf diese gesetzt und verleimt. hat ganz gut funktioniert...


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Bevor du weitermachst stelle dir mal die frage wie groß die haken werden sollen an deinem jerkbait !

Die drillige müssen breiter wie der jerkbait sein , du wirst sonst selten einen pike hängen haben.

und "haihaken" finde ich ein bißchen Quälerei, da die ordentliche Wunden setzten, da hast du kaum noch chancen den hecht zu releasen!


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> von der seite sieht er richtig gut aus. ganz schön fetter kumpel, da hättest du schon fast zwei draus machen können.
> für meine innere hydrodynamik sieht er noch etwas zu breit und eckig aus. ich würde ihn noch ein bisschen runder schleifen. das heisst, einfach die ecken wegnehmen und gegebenenfalls auch noch etwas dünner machen. er sollte auch von unten eine schöne fischige silouette haben. vom maul her schmal, dann dicker am bauch und zum schwanzende hin wieder schmaler.
> 
> aber ansonsten eine schöne form...
> ...


 
Hi, ok 
Würdest du mir da eine Feile empfehlen? Oder weiterhin mit Schleifpapier


----------



## holle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

so wie das holz aussieht ist es relativ hart (eigentlich fichte und leicht zu bearbeiten, aber durch die zusammensetzung, wie man an der maserung sieht, aus einigen stücken zusammengeleimt, also durch die verklebung härter), da kommst du mit schleifpapier nicht weit. erstmal grob mit feile und dann schön mit schleifpapier verschmirgeln. und immer schön von allen seiten betrachten und auf die symmetrie achten. (das reimt sich sogar) 

bei diesem jerk könnte die art der maserung bei einem grösseren hecht ein problem werden. die senkrechte maserung macht ihn vor allem im schwanzbereich sehr brüchig... 

beim nächsten jerk achte darauf, dass du die form so aussägst das die maserung längs (also von vorn nach hinten) verläuft und nicht von oben nach unten.
hat dann eine bessere festigkeit da die holzfasern dann der länge nach liegen ...


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> so wie das holz aussieht ist es relativ hart (eigentlich fichte und leicht zu bearbeiten, aber durch die zusammensetzung, wie man an der maserung sieht, aus einigen stücken zusammengeleimt, also durch die verklebung härter), da kommst du mit schleifpapier nicht weit. erstmal grob mit feile und dann schön mit schleifpapier verschmirgeln. und immer schön von allen seiten betrachten und auf die symmetrie achten. (das reimt sich sogar)
> 
> bei diesem jerk könnte die art der maserung bei einem grösseren hecht ein problem werden. die senkrechte maserung macht ihn vor allem im schwanzbereich sehr brüchig...
> 
> ...


 
Ok. Das war geleimte Fichte..richtig.
Hatten kein Buchenholz da 
Aber durch Exposid, bricht er doch eh kaum ?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Ich bearbeite meine Köder immer mit einem Bandschleifer den ich umdrehe und die Köder dann, je nachdem was geschliffen werden soll über den Bandschleifer halte, ziehe oder drehe. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch kein Holz damit geschliffen sondern nur aus Resin gegossene Köder.


----------



## holle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

epoxid stärkt die holzfaserung und macht das holz um einiges stärker und fester, aber es zieht ja leider nicht bis ins innere des holzstücks sondern nur in die oberfläche. daher ist bei dem jerk auf dem foto die stelle am schwanz, wo die bohrung ist, der buchstäbliche knackpunkt. 

mach dir einfach einen neuen jerk mit längsfaserung und behalte den auf dem foto als schablone für die nächsten.  

wär doch schade wenn du soviel arbeit reinsteckst und der erste hecht der richtig zupackt hat ein piercing aus drilling, öse und holzjerk-schwanz. :q


----------



## muddyliz (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Kritikpunkte:
1) Viel zu dick, halbe Dicke reicht. Begründung: Hakenproblem (siehe oben) und durch die große Dicke flankt der Jerk nicht. Je dünner ein Jerk ist desto besser flankt er.
2) Falsche Holzmaserung und Leimholz (siehe Posts oben). Begründung: Gefahr des Durchbrechens.
3) Zu schwache Schraubösen. Die verbiegen sich ruck-zuck.
4) Zu klotzige Form. Besser vorn und hinten etwas verschmälern, dann sieht er eher wie ein Fisch aus.
5) Bohrlöcher fürs Blei nicht tief genug. Je mehr Blei du in der Mitte (und nicht unten) einbaust, desto besser flankt der Jerk.


----------



## RäucherMänchen (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Hallo!
ich hab auch mal ne frage zu den jerk´s, zwar bisschen spät aber naja.
unzwar welche dicke sollte oeiner den ungefair haben?
und wie war das genau mit den ausbleien,? meine sollte m besten flach bis mittel laufen!
wäre cool wen noch einer antwortet
bis dann

RäucherMänchen


----------



## Lachsy (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

@Räuchermänchen

es gab auf barsch-alarm.de ein schönen bericht wie das mit dem ausbleien genau funktioniert. 

http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=844#30
ich glaube um ihn zu lesen musst du angemeldet sein .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

da war die lachsy wieder schneller. :q


----------



## RäucherMänchen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

gut danke für die RAschen antworten!
vielen dank
bis dann

Räuchermänchen


----------



## RäucherMänchen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Moin noch mal ganz kurz,
mein Jerk soll ca. 7-10cm lang sein welche dicke sollte der den haben?????????


----------



## Groby (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Also ich würde ihn bei 7cm ca 1,5-2,5cm breit machen kommt aber auch ganz auf die höhe drauf an !


----------



## RäucherMänchen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

gut alles klar machen ihn dann so 2cm dick!
statt Epoxidharz hab ich see-wasserfester bootsleim genommen (siehe foto) ist das schlimm???
bitte um antwort
gruß

räuchermänchen


----------



## holle (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

kommt auf die form an die du ihm geben willst. aber wenns flanken soll, nicht dicker als max 2 cm. eher 1,5 oder in der richtung...


----------



## RäucherMänchen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

ja gut meiner hat jetzt eine dicke von 1,7 cm und ist7,5cm lang ist das den soweit jut?
und mit dem bootsleim geht das auch klar oder?

mfg
räuchermänchen


----------



## holle (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



			
				RäucherMänchen schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut meiner hat jetzt eine dicke von 1,7 cm und ist7,5cm lang ist das den soweit jut?



:q:q:q das muss deine freundin beurteilen:q:q:q

spass beiseite, 

dürfte funktionieren. 

das mit dem bootsleim kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab ich nie getestet. #c


----------



## RäucherMänchen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

@holle lol ne denke der wäre bisschen zu kurz für meine freundin! |supergri |supergri 
naja mit den bootsleim hab ich es jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert!
wenn´s jut läuft kann ich das ja mitteiln!
werden demnächst mein jerkbait marke "eigenbau":q 
ausprobieren!

bis dann

euer Räuchermänchen


----------



## RäucherMänchen (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Moin wollte mein jerkbait mal präsentieren!
hab ihn jetzt schon ausgebleit und groundiert muss ihn nur noch die entsprechende farbe geben!
was hält ihr von meinen jerkBait?
RäucherMänchen


----------



## holle (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

also die form ist eine schöne und auch eine funktionierende.
allerdings finde ich ihn etwas zu klobig, die kanten hätte ich mehr abgerundet. und die sprengringe hätte ich vor dem grundieren auch entfernt 

so, genug gemeckert... 

für den ersten sieht er gut aus :m


----------



## RäucherMänchen (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Ja die sprengringe erneuere ich nochmal!
gut das mit der form kann man nicht mehr ändern aber bei nächsten jerkBait beachte ich das!
und welche farbe soll ich verwenden??
holzlack oder was????#c


----------



## holle (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

optimal wären acryl-farben oder andere lösungsmittelfreie farben... 

oder wenns spray sein muss, dann unbedingt 4-5 tage austrocknen lassen weils dir sonst die beschichtung nach ner weile aufbläht. hab nicht schlecht geschaut als es mir in meiner experimentierphase nach paar wochen bei einigen jerks die epoxschicht aufgepustet hat...

die lösungsmittelgase trennen bei hitze (durch ausdehnung) dann die beschichtung  vom körper und er bläht sich leicht auf... da hilft dann nur noch grundsanierung...


----------



## RäucherMänchen (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

gut dann nehme ich acryl-farben!
vielen dann für deine hilfreichen Antworten!!!!!
danke holle


----------



## RäucherMänchen (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

moinsen!
so hab jetzt nur noch eine frage!?
hab den jerk jetzt soweit mit acry-farbe angepinselt
und was  soll ich nun noch machen?
mit klarlack rüber gehen oder was?


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

naja, klarlack allein wird nicht reichen um den zähnen der hechte was entgegenzusetzen. wie gesagt würde ich 2-3 schichten 2-komponenten-epoxid als beschichtung empfehlen. macht einen schönen panzer um den jerk, der farbe und holz vor den zähnen schützt. und ausserdem siehts auch gut aus, siehe da


----------



## RäucherMänchen (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

jo gut dann mach ich das und wo bekomme ich den 2-komponenten-epoxid her? hast du vieleicht ein link?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

da http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/

oder da http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/
Epoxidharz 601 und Härter 650


----------



## RäucherMänchen (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

gut gut dann bestell ich mir mal ein bisschen davon!
danke lachsy für den link!
klasse


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

die lachsy wieder 




			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/
> Epoxidharz 601 und Härter 650






ich kann dieses system von behnke nur heissestens empfehlen! nehm ich auch und ist einfach nur top!


----------



## RäucherMänchen (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

jo gut hab mir jetzt ein bisschen davon bestellt holle!


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

haben fast alle, sogar ich 

natürlich haben wir alle den tip von holger (holle)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## defsteak (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Mmmmm, etwas spät:

Wie tragt ihr das Epoxi auf die Jerkbaits auf???
Sind ja glatt wie ein Babypopo:m 

Wäre dankbar für ne kleine Beschreibung!

Also bis denne...


----------



## holle (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

ganz simpel mit dem pinsel.

das system wie angegeben (ohne luftblasen zu produzieren, also langsam mit holzstab mischen) , dann ca 10 minuten warten bis die ganze sache eine honigartige konsistenz hat. 
dann langsam streichend mit pinsel lackieren und ab in das "köderkarussel". 
das köderkarussel ist dazu gedacht die jerks beim abhärten des epoxis in bewegung zu halten. einerseits sind etwas dickere schichten als beim normalen aufhängen (wo sich meistens nasen und tropfen bilden) und andererseits gibts eine gleichmässige dicke der schicht.

ich hab meins aus einem discokugel-motor (optimaler langsamer lauf) und anderen diversen einzelteilen gebaut. grillmotoren gehen auch. sollte halt nur langsam drehen sonst wirds ne sauerei


----------



## defsteak (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Jaaaaaa, an so was hab ich auch gedacht. Danke:m 

Wenn man bei der ganzen Sache die Temperatur erhöht so auf 40-50°C dann härtet die Epoxi- Schicht doch bestimmt auch noch schneller aus, oder? Oder sollte man das vielleicht doch nicht machen, da es sonst evtl zu Verspannungen kommt?#c 

Werde mal ne Runde tüfteln....


----------



## trout (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

40-50°C ?

Klingt von der Logik her super, würde ich aber nicht machen. Die im Holz eingeschlossene Luft würde sich ausdehen und den Lack anheben. Blasen durch austretende Luft machen dann auch die feuchte Epoxyschicht kaputt.
Bei Kunsstoffkörpern wäre ich auch vorsichtig mit große Hitzezufuhr. So ein Teil  verformt sich mal ganz schnell von alleine.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Mensch lasst den schönen Tröt hier doch nicht sterben, ich fange auch gerade an Jerks zu basteln.


----------



## holle (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&page=191

da lebts weiter


----------



## sp!nner (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Augen gibts z.B.  HIER
Was die verschiedenen Meinungen zum basteln betrifft-in meiner Anleitung einige Threads weiter unten ist alles recht gut beschrieben und die Jerks laufen sehr gut-weiss nich was du sonst willst?! Lackieren ist auch beschrieben und Epoxy Quellen wurden dir auch schon genannt...ich habe die Vorlagen auch von der NL-Seite.
Also ran ans basteln ,viel Erfolg. :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Augen gibts z.B. HIER
> Was die verschiedenen Meinungen zum basteln betrifft-in meiner Anleitung einige Threads weiter unten ist alles recht gut beschrieben und die Jerks laufen sehr gut-weiss nich was du sonst willst?! Lackieren ist auch beschrieben und Epoxy Quellen wurden dir auch schon genannt...ich habe die Vorlagen auch von der NL-Seite.
> Also ran ans basteln ,viel Erfolg. :g


 

Du hast mich ja erst drauf gebracht, mit Deiner Anleitung:q ...
Im Besenstiel Töt sehen die mir nur alle zu gut aus, da komme ich nicht mit....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*



Lachsy schrieb:


> da http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/


 
Der Link ist übrigens geil, ist bei mir 3 Strassen weiter.:m


----------



## zandertex (4. März 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

Hier noch ein paar Jerks.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Lachsy (4. März 2007)

*AW: Jerkbait selbstgemacht*

augen habe ich billig gesehn. http://www.angler-store.de/index.php?cPath=55_451


----------

